# Public service Job : Wasn't Shortlisted, Should I query it?



## N&C (15 Jul 2008)

In Jan I applied for a position in the public service. Starting salary was just slightly under the grade 4 starting scale. I am currently a grade three with 3 years full-time experience and i also hold a BBS. I felt that i was more than qualifed to apply for the position and did not even think that i would not be shortlisted.

I rang twice to see when they thought interviews would be held. Both times i rang, they were very vague but i just thought that the positin may not have been fully sanctioned yet by the Dept.  In June I finally got a letter(after another phonecall) in connection with it. I was told that I was not shortlisted due to the large number of applications.  

I called as soon as i got the letter as i was shocked.  Firstly I was told that they had shortlisted applicants back in January, so the two times that I rang they would have known that I was not going to be called for interview. The lady who answered knew who i was straight away as she was able to rhyme off a few details about me.  It felt like she was expecting my call.  I asked her a few questions and basically the answer was that they did not consider clerical officer (grade 3) experience.  I assumed that those that had applied were obviously grade 4 staff or people who were high up in the private sector.  I was very disheartened but moved on.

Today I found out that the interviews for the position were being held this week.  A colleague of mine told me that her friend had gone for the position and had been called for interview.  This woman has little or no admin. experience and no thrid level qualification.  She has done a basic p-t computer course and has not worked for several years.

I'm totally shocked that I was deemed underqualified when this person was called for interview.  It just all seems so suspicous.  What I want to know now is if I should query it again but this time in writting. I am apprehensive because I do not want to get a name for myself.  If another position comes up, will the HR dept. be against me from the beginning because I caused a fuss about this.  Some people at work have told me to go to a local councillor and ask them to find out for me but I feel this is a bit dramatic.  I know that this positon is done and dusted now but I just feel I need to know why I was passed by.

Sorry I'm ranting but just need your advice! Will I follow this up or will I just put it behind me and forget about it.


----------



## g1g (15 Jul 2008)

*Re: Wasn't Shortlisted-Should I query it.*

Public service are usually good for offering feedback on this so if you are wondering why you didn't get called, I would get on to HR and find out why.  At least if you know, it can be something you can work on for the next job opening.


----------



## sandrat (15 Jul 2008)

are you a grade 3 in the public sector? what did the job application/advertisement say in relation to experience? maybe this person who got called worked as a grade 4 years ago. They might have had more than enough applicants with more experience than you or who work in the department in question. Ask what the short listing process involved though it probably is based on the criteria listed under qualifications in the advertisment and based on experience/seniority. You don't need a degree for a grade 4 do you?


----------



## j26 (15 Jul 2008)

The numbers of people that can apply for public sector jobs can be huge (especially in an economic downturn).  It's possible that you just didn't make the shortlist because you fell down on one criterion.

I'd fire off a letter asking why so you know where to brush up your CV, but otherwise I'd forget it.


----------



## Staples (16 Jul 2008)

You could reasonably ask for the basis on which applications were filtered.

If you don't get a response (or get one that looks fishy), you could apply through Freedom of Info.

It all sounds a bit vague from your description so if you have the time and the perseverance, why not query it?


----------

